

Except if you make it your job - Franko

I'm a lucky guy.  I've chosen for myself the job of e-entrepreneur, and so when I'm navigating I'm actually working!  Be it e-mails, my feedreader, digg, paulgraham.com or whatever else, I'm actually always trying to improve my business and offer my customers a better service!
Or am I fooling myself?  Time will tell.
======
xenoterracide
yay for you... um... can we help you? this almost reads like a blog entry, and
a not so important one at that.

------
bigtoga
Did you mistake this for twitter?

